# Pulled lamb Aussie meal



## jcam222 (Aug 30, 2020)

Land down under theme this weekend to use up some lamb legs I had in the refrigerator. Used B&B oak lump and cherry wood in my 270 Smoker for the meat. Smoked the lamb for about 4 hours then covered and braised in sauce with shrooms. Menu- Smoked leg of lamb with a Bordelaise sauce and portabellas. The sauce is a combo of smokey beef au jus I saved from a prior cook and a reduction of Cabernet Sauvignon with fresh rosemary and thyme. Side dish is a vegetable terrine with grilled eggplant, zuchinni and bell peppers layered with sharp Australian cheese , tomato paste and fresh basil. Grilled first then layered and baked to melt the cheese. Dessert is an Aussie thing called Berry Pavlova. Rich lemony meringue with a raspberry purée and fresh whipped cream. Topped with berries and a homemade raspberry sauce. An overall rich meal that is so again for sure. Long day so no step by step but can share recipes or at least general instructions I’d interested.


----------



## Sowsage (Aug 30, 2020)

Holy lamb! Looks to die for! I love shrooms and that sauce sounds awesome! Nice meal for sure!


----------



## Hawging It (Aug 30, 2020)

I've never had lamb. Had plenty of slow smoked young goat though. What taste and texture does it compare with. It looks great.


----------



## jcam222 (Aug 30, 2020)

Hawging It said:


> I've never had lamb. Had plenty of slow smoked young goat though. What taste and texture does it compare with. It looks great.


Texture is very much like beef or pork. The favor is definitely unique to lamb. It’s likely close to goat, has a definite hint of gaminess. I usually use Mediterranean spices on it but this herb rub and rich red wine sauce was money in it too.


----------



## xray (Aug 31, 2020)

Wow Jeff that pulled lamb looks beautiful! I’ve only made and had lamb once. Yours just looks terrific with that herbed rub and bark. The au jus sounds delicious too!

Like!


----------



## sawhorseray (Aug 31, 2020)

Just another fantastic piece of work Jeff, big Like! I smoked a small leg-o-lamb last week and ate it for three days, Was surprised to see you shred instead of carve, I've neven seen that done with lamb before. The reduction sauce sounds as good as the dessert looks. RAY


----------



## tx smoker (Aug 31, 2020)

Wow Jeff, you continue to raise the bar buddy. That is one absolutely stellar meal right there sir. Looks like it came out of a magazine for the rich and famous....or it deserves to be in that magazine. Excellent job and yet another beautiful meal!!

Robert


----------



## TNJAKE (Aug 31, 2020)

Looks absolutely delicious Jeff. I was also curious about pulling a leg. Was worried it would be dry. From the looks of yours I'm wrong. Gonna pull my next one. Nice work bud


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Aug 31, 2020)

Wow Jeff! Another over the top meal my friend. Wish this one saw the bright lights up front! Love the flavors looks like everything came together very well. LIKE!


----------

